# Most unsafe auto-x?



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Lmao, these guys are looking to kill everyone. Picked up this link from my local CCA chapters forum.

http://ls1tech.com/forums/road-raci...experience-goodguys-pleasanton-lots-pics.html


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

I would not drive on that course.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

akhbhaat said:


>


hahaha


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

alrite...... seriously...... WHAT THE ****! IS UP WITH A LIFTED EXCURSION AT AN X-CROSS.....................................................................................

no helmets, no nothing.... wtf........



edit: oh wait, i just scrolled down.. seems like there pure muscle cars there... I guess it was to be expected.


----------



## TitanSilber ZHP (Feb 13, 2005)

Yikes.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yikes: :tsk:


----------

